

Getting started with CSS custom filters - DanielRibeiro
http://alteredqualia.com/css-shaders/article/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
This is all well and good, but I worry about how incredibly complex the CSS
spec is getting. I feel sorry for anyone who has to write a new rendering
engine, having to be able to deal with 3D transformed filtered hardware-
accelerated animated transitioned round-corner outlined bordered -webkit-
canvas-backgrounded background-sized background-centred box-shadowed text-
shadowed nested with ::before and ::after pseudo-elements text input boxes
with custom vertex and fragment shaders, containing
U͋͏n̛̘̪ͥ̽̿̈́ͩ̚i̝ç̲͔̩͚̩̭̫̿o̢̪̬̟̲̻̝ͧ̃̋͒̎̚d͔̩ͫ̎ͩ͆e̴͓̣̱͚ͫ̋̾̄̽ text with embedded
right-to-left portions in a left-to-right document, all of which needs to
respond to mouse and touch events.

~~~
tricolon
Funny enough, you can't have :before and :after pseudo-elements on <input>s,
since <input>s have no content and the pseudo elements need to be placed
before or after the content of the element.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Before I edited it, I said checkboxes, which would be an even worse choice...

------
salimmadjd
This is a great article. Like others I'm concerned about the direction of CSS.
The initial intent of CSS was to separate format and layout from markups. We
all remember the days of nested tables. However, as cool as shaders are, I
wonder if this capability should have been introduced from a different
approach.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yeah. I think this is ridiculously over the top - why don't we just use WebGL
for this kind of thing? Why should CSS be able to perform every kind of
filtering people can think of?

~~~
salimmadjd
Agreed! WebGL is a perfect example

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Especially since, with these GLSL filters that use the same subset as WebGL,
you can already do this with WebGL.

------
STRML
As great as this kind of thing is - and it's a great step forward for new
types of online media - I find it incredibly frustrating that this is where so
much developer time is being spent while basic box models are still broken in
CSS.

We now have three flexbox specifications, none of which are supported well
enough to use, anywhere. Forgive me if I am not excited about 3d effects when
we can't even reliably tell a DIV to expand to available width or height. Most
layouts I do these days have to rely on awful hacks like "padding-bottom:
2000px;margin-bottom:-2000px".

~~~
patrickaljord
There are already enough people working on the flexbox specification. As a
dev, I'm sure you know that adding more people to solve a problem doesn't help
at all or as the saying goes: too many cooks spoil the broth. Knowing that,
I'm glad to see that some people are working on other interesting areas such
as CSS shaders as it wouldn't help putting a thousand devs to work on the
flexbox spec anyway.

~~~
STRML
You're right, of course. If the original 2009 spec had remained, or been
better to begin with, we might have had decent adoption among non-IE and
mobile browsers. Instead, we have a 2012 spec that was just put into a CR two
weeks ago.

In any case, this is the slow march of progress, and it is good to see.

------
ck2
Not only was it a good article, I love that template, very easy to read
document. Such a tiny stylesheet - very refreshing.

------
VMG
The browser support seems to be very limited at the moment:
<http://stackoverflow.com/q/8805635/92493>

